# Crate for Puppy Agility Class



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I use a 36" crate for classes with my 25" Annie. It's a wire crate. I put it in my small car between the back seats and the front seats in the wheel well. It's not big enough for comfort but it works for an hour long class. I throw a sheet over the top. My training facility lets me store crates there between classes, which helps, and is also ok with me using a wire play pen if I wanted to - I probably would for comfort if it was more than an hour or so with frequent out of crate times. 

Her adult crate is 48"


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I use a 36" crate for classes with my 25" Annie. It's a wire crate. I put it in my small car between the back seats and the front seats in the wheel well. It's not big enough for comfort but it works for an hour long class. I throw a sheet over the top. My training facility lets me store crates there between classes, which helps, and is also ok with me using a wire play pen if I wanted to - I probably would for comfort if it was more than an hour or so with frequent out of crate times.
> 
> Her adult crate is 48"


Fenris is almost 23" at 6 months now, not sure how much he'll continue to grow. My back seats and front seats have a raised divider on the floor so I am not sure that would work for me, it would be teetering to one side or the other. Does Annie ride in the back with it? do you think it would pose a hazard in case of a crash? They didn't specify wire or soft but they don't have room for storage and I've seen my puppy instructor bring in soft crates for her dogs while she taught class. Thank you for all the things to consider!


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

The dogs need to be contained when they are not working, the mesh crate poses the same purpose as a wire crate.. you will be good. The second one looks better, the first one looks awkwardly shaped


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

You want something like the second one. I know agility folk like Noz2Noz a lot. You can get 48" ones. X pens may also be an option.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Annie rides in the back with it. I wedge things in with it to keep it from moving around, and often flip the seats down so it's more secure. Before I figured that out I used to lay the back seats down and put it on top, but I worried about it shifting in the event of a crash and I hate having her in the front seat. When I moved, I put her dog bed on top of the crate in the back seat - that was very precarious. If I didn't own a playpen or this small crate already, I would consider buying a soft crate- I have no idea how I would fit a 42" crate in my car with Annie though, I barely managed to get her 48" crate home. Her x pen is a lot easier to fit in my car to transport than the crate, honestly, but heavier to carry.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have that elite crate and it’s well made crate. Noz2Noz is another quality brand and is very similar to Elite. Compare prices in these brands and choose by price. When I’m at trials I can put light weight things on top because it’s flat and sturdy.

You will use this crate for trials too if you plan to compete. It’s also handy if you travel with your dog. I bring a folding crate when I visit just to give my dog a get away spot when she needs to get away from the other pets. 

Do buy a size that your dog can sit up, lay down or stand without bumping it’s head. You may end up using it more than you realize.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Zephyr is 24" high, I have a 36" Pet Gear crate. Very easy to set up.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Amazon carries a couple of fabric crates suitable for a standard poodle. I have two - a big one I used with my standard and a medium one I use with my miniature. They both have held up very well for some years.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Whichever soft crate you decide on, practice at home with it first. The last thing you want is to use it for the first time at class, only to discover than he knows he can shred it.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I have that elite crate and it’s well made crate. Noz2Noz is another quality brand and is very similar to Elite. Compare prices in these brands and choose by price. When I’m at trials I can put light weight things on top because it’s flat and sturdy.
> 
> You will use this crate for trials too if you plan to compete. It’s also handy if you travel with your dog. I bring a folding crate when I visit just to give my dog a get away spot when she needs to get away from the other pets.
> 
> Do buy a size that your dog can sit up, lay down or stand without bumping it’s head. You may end up using it more than you realize.


The Elite looks like it has better reviews online. Though the 42 in is the largest so I think I'll get that (have 48 in at home). Though my boy is tall, his head already almost touches the top of a 48 inch crate. I noticed they don't make taller ones (I don't need longer nor can I fit longer ones at home). I do appreciate all the advice and I guess we'll see. It seems crate aren't really sized for a poodle's tallness.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

TeamHellhound said:


> Whichever soft crate you decide on, practice at home with it first. The last thing you want is to use it for the first time at class, only to discover than he knows he can shred it.


The class starts in about 2 weeks which is why I am looking for a crate now. I do plan to practice beforehand.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

This is a tough decision as you won't know if you've made the right one until afterward.

I have a 36" wire crate behind the front seat of my Subaru, with small pieces of 4"x4" wood on the floor to keep it from wobbling. While I have 42" crates at home, the smaller crate is fine for a few hours training. One of my friends uses wire crates for both of her GR dogs, using a portable cart to move them between the car and training facility (she's in her 70s and manages this fine). 

I agree with the comment about being certain that your dog won't chew the fabric crate before using it out and about. My dog is especially excited at agility and has been known to chew even his wire crate. He scratched holes in the screen door of his first soft side crate (36" from PetsMart). I put a pause on that idea, and about a year later sprung for the Noz2Noz (42") and he's chewed the fabric along the bottom; I believe that was around $150 new. He's 5 years old.

The crate discussion came up at today's agility practice, as one of our members has a new puppy and wants to introduce him to a canvas crate while at the training facility. One person present said she'd never put a puppy in a soft side crate, but wait for a little maturity.

Good luck with the decision and let us know how it goes.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

scooterscout99 said:


> This is a tough decision as you won't know if you've made the right one until afterward.
> 
> I have a 36" wire crate behind the front seat of my Subaru, with small pieces of 4"x4" wood on the floor to keep it from wobbling. While I have 42" crates at home, the smaller crate is fine for a few hours training. One of my friends uses wire crates for both of her GR dogs, using a portable cart to move them between the car and training facility (she's in her 70s and manages this fine).
> 
> ...


I'll try a soft one but it s definitely something to think about if he starts to chew. Especially since I don't think he'd fit in a 36 inch, would have to get a 42 inch wire one and a handcart (he is at almost 6 months 44 lbs and 23 inches at the withers). I have a dog bed in his wire crate and he chewed it a little the first week and then stopped so I am hopefully a soft crate will be treated similarly. But I really appreciate all the advice!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

They do have folding metal crates for travel. I don’t own one but I’ve seen ones that are easy to set up using one hand. They are heavier than the soft crates But remain an option for you. 

The Elite has a zippered flap on top that you can unzip and have access to your dog. You can drop treats inside to help train a “settle” in the crate. Pet your dog or allow their head to peak out for a bit. Vary when you zip or unzip the top. While you are seated next to your crated dog you can keep him amused and hopefully not chewing on the crate. Bring chew toys or a filled Kong to keep him occupied. The base is flat with a thin mat but some dogs prefer a thicker mat or a towel so you may need to experiment to find what your dog prefers.

I presume most of the time you will be seated next to your dog so you can get his focus and stop chewing before he starts. If he never gets to chew then he will be good in a soft crate. Stop a bad habit before it starts.

I hope you enjoy the class.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I have a folding wire crate and its still super heavy


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Skylar said:


> They do have folding metal crates for travel. I don’t own one but I’ve seen ones that are easy to set up using one hand. They are heavier than the soft crates But remain an option for you.
> 
> The Elite has a zippered flap on top that you can unzip and have access to your dog. You can drop treats inside to help train a “settle” in the crate. Pet your dog or allow their head to peak out for a bit. Vary when you zip or unzip the top. While you are seated next to your crated dog you can keep him amused and hopefully not chewing on the crate. Bring chew toys or a filled Kong to keep him occupied. The base is flat with a thin mat but some dogs prefer a thicker mat or a towel so you may need to experiment to find what your dog prefers.
> 
> ...


I guess we'll see what happens but he isn't a crate biter (at least the metal crate) either. When I leave the house he barks in the crate but doesn't chew. He actually lays down and does this constant half-assed bark/whine while laying down, like he wants to let everyone know he is miserable without people but can't quite commit to more of a performance for the camera. When I am home, he is completely calm and comfortable in his crate, I can take a shower or go into another room and he'll stay quiet and resting with no issues, no barking. So I am hoping that as long as I am within sight, he should have no problems. 

We'll also practice once it gets here Thursday so I'll know more how he'll react. I would think that this being puppy (6 mo to 1 yr only) intro to agility, becoming used to a crate in that kind of environment would be a part of the training.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I have the field elite (the second one you pictured) and I used to have a folding wire crate when I had a 50 lb aussie. The folding wire or an x pen was great for my aussie, but they are heavy to pack very far. The field elite is much easier to carry. I have the one with pockets and roll up/down covers for the mesh sections. The top zipper is very handy for dropping in treats.

Crate training is essential. I had the best luck with playing games with the crate so Violet saw it as an opportunity for fun and treats. Your timeline for getting her used to the crate is pretty short, but that’s ok. Continue to train her while at agility class by dropping in a treat whenever she is quiet. Teach her to settle on a mat or raised dog bed until your crate arrives.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

When it arrives, let us know how training is going. Mia shredded the Noz2Noz I got her years ago, and I can confirm that you do not want to be that person 😞


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Yeah, the timeline is short... the class just appeared suddenly with little warning on their schedule and I had to make a quick decision (and sacrifice my D&D night for 6 weeks, my group had to scramble to come up with a reason my characters takes a time out). But I have wanted to try agility since before he came home and seeing how much he loves to play in tunnels and jump over (very low) jumps I think he will have fun too.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

You could also place a container of treats near the crate, and ask others in the building to drop treats into the crate when your dog is quiet. (We do this routinely in my agility group, as we've all had young excitable dogs at one point.) One trainer told me that she does this at trials, puts treats and a sign near the crate, asking passersby to reward the dog when good/quiet.

I hesitated to suggest a treat and train, because they're expensive. My agility instructor uses this to reward non-barking in her dog when crated. There are videos online of how to use this. I bought one when my dog was a puppy; I've been using it lately when I train both dogs at home, as I want the non-training dog to sit nicely on their place while I work with the other.









Treat & Train Remote Dog Training System (AKA Manners Minder)


The Treat & Train is great for positive dog training & dog problem solving. Low price, low shipping fee & our free exclusive crate training guide.




www.petexpertise.com


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Have fun with your class. The only disadvantage is if Fenris tries to get out of a soft crate (as Javelin is prone to do still, but he was a crate free puppy for the most part (not my idea, that was BF)). Invest some time in teaching him to respect being in that crate


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I use this soft crate for my older dogs during class and at trials. The metal door makes it a little more substantial and it is a dream to set up and carry. 

I still use a metal crate with my young dog- I don't trust her yet unsupervised with a soft crate- she's a bit of a wild child. The last time I tried in class, she didn't shred it, but she did roll it like a hamster wheel and it folded in on her... It was quite entertaining for everyone to watch as we were walking the course! No way I would bring that to a trial, lol. The metal crates are heavy- but for now, I will be schlepping that chunk of iron to all her agility events!

As mentioned, you wont know until you try it, but even if you can't use a soft crate now, as she settles down, it may be an option for the future. And crate training at home helps, something I also have been guilty of not doing as well as I should!


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks for the ideas everyone! The train & treat looks awesome but is expensive. I think I'm going to take it a day at a time and see how he does it. It arrives by tomorrow 9 pm. If it works, awesome! If not, I will revisit this thread to try out other ideas or other crates. I won't worry until it becomes an issue.

And again, all of you had great ideas, lots to consider, and helped me make a decision in this process. Plus, Amazon has a 30 day return window.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Carolinek said:


> I use this soft crate for my older dogs during class and at trials. The metal door makes it a little more substantial and it is a dream to set up and carry.


. I have this crate too, so much lighter than the soft side elite. It’s amazing how fast a dog can roll that crate a long distance. Definitely not the crate for a dog that doesn’t respect a crate.

I believe she has a standard. I don’t think it would fit a standard. It’s a great crate for a minipoo.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Good points Skylar. The larger size may be ok though for a smaller standard. A friend of mine uses that size for her Aussies, but it depends on how big the dog grows to be. 

I don’t use crates in the house and that is part of our issue. I just don’t want four dog crates in my house so coping with this behavior in the agility environment is the trade off. Gracie is fine in a metal crate and waits quietly at trials between runs, although I do cover her crate.

AliFenris- keep the option of covering the crate with a sheet/blanket in your repertoire.The sights and sounds of even a training class can feel overwhelming to a dog, especially a novice puppy. It’s a lot of stimulation for them.




Skylar said:


> . I have this crate too, so much lighter than the soft side elite. It’s amazing how fast a dog can roll that crate a long distance. Definitely not the crate for a dog that doesn’t respect a crate.
> 
> I believe she has a standard. I don’t think it would fit a standard. It’s a great crate for a minipoo.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Carolinek said:


> I use this soft crate for my older dogs during class and at trials. The metal door makes it a little more substantial and it is a dream to set up and carry.


Thanks for this suggestion. I've been thinking of getting a lighter crate for my smaller (non-poodle) dog, and the larger size would be good. She still comes to agility practice with my spoo (at 12 years), but she doesn't get to practice much, and I'd like her to have a little more stretching room than the 24" wire crate affords. She's really there for the walk through the fields surrounding our club that takes place after practice. And because she wants to be with her pack.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Carolinek said:


> Good points Skylar. The larger size may be ok though for a smaller standard. A friend of mine uses that size for her Aussies, but it depends on how big the dog grows to be.
> 
> I don’t use crates in the house and that is part of our issue. I just don’t want four dog crates in my house so coping with this behavior in the agility environment is the trade off. Gracie is fine in a metal crate and waits quietly at trials between runs, although I do cover her crate.
> 
> AliFenris- keep the option of covering the crate with a sheet/blanket in your repertoire.The sights and sounds of even a training class can feel overwhelming to a dog, especially a novice puppy. It’s a lot of stimulation for them.


Mine will be a decent sized spoo. He is already 44 lbs and 23 inches at the withers at 6 months. And after taking a second look at the size, yeah, don't think he will fit. And he is crate trained at home so I am hoping that helps. It is also a facility that we've taken classes at before so it's a familiar environment. I will bring a blanket though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry for hijacking this thread.



scooterscout99 said:


> Thanks for this suggestion. I've been thinking of getting a lighter crate for my smaller (non-poodle) dog, and the larger size would be good





https://www.amazon.com/Loves-cabin-36in-Portable-Large/dp/B0899J1CY5/ref=sr_1_7?crid=389EK9EEXZZKB&dchild=1&keywords=dog+crate+small+size+dog&qid=1614869422&sprefix=Dog+crate%2Caps%2C205&sr=8-7



This is the type of crate I usually use. Cannot remember exactly who I bought it from on amazon. It’s the flimsiest lightest weigh, thinnest crate I’ve seen. Only for dogs that respect a crate, don’t consider for any dog that chews, scratches or rolls crates. I do bring a very soft pillow and fuzzy blanket for the base. Suitable for tpoo or minipoos, not spoos. I use it to crate Babykins when I teach or if she needs to be crated in class and competition. I also take when visiting because it folds flat as a piece of paper so fits even in a crowded trunk and gives my dog a safe spot to nap in or enjoy her treat. They show using it to crate a dog in the car which I would never do, it’s not safe for this purpose.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

This makes me so sad. I had arthritis when I was hoping to have my Spoo in these classes. I traveled far and wide, trying out collapsible crates for him in every store I could find that sold them ( 700 plus miles), and trying to open and close them. I could not do any of them with my arthritis, so I finally, sadly, had to give up. He did not get to be in the classes..... 
I do not know if they now have more easily collapsible crates. But I hope so for other owners with arthritis or disabilities.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

kontiki said:


> This makes me so sad. I had arthritis when I was hoping to have my Spoo in these classes. I traveled far and wide, trying out collapsible crates for him in every store I could find that sold them ( 700 plus miles), and trying to open and close them. I could not do any of them with my arthritis, so I finally, sadly, had to give up. He did not get to be in the classes.....
> I do not know if they now have more easily collapsible crates. But I hope so for other owners with arthritis or disabilities.


I am sorry you went through that. And I am sorry your pup missed out. The one I got would be hard for anyone with arthritis. I had to pull and push different parts at the same time to put together. I wonder if anyone thought about how to make it easier.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I got the 36" Field elite for my 25" male. I liked it better than others because it is 28" tall, several inches taller than most other brands. I originally got the 42" but it was way too big; I gave it to Wilson's brother who has a longer body. Nike can fit comfortably in the 36 inch crate, too. Sometimes, if it is just for a few moments I put them both in the 36 in crate. Whoever goes in first lays down, and the second dog sits. I am not five feet tall and I can carry these crates with little difficulty. Check Chewy's website because their prices are all over the place with a color or larger size costing less???


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I’m sorry to hear this. If you were in my class, I would have helped you set up. In my agility circle, there are folks with disabilities and people do assist them. I love that. There is even a woman who competes with a motorized wheelchair and her dog is incredible. It is very special to watch that team qualify. Your post is a good reminder to all of us to take care of each other.


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

Charmed said:


> I got the 36" Field elite for my 25" male. I liked it better than others because it is 28" tall, several inches taller than most other brands. I originally got the 42" but it was way too big; I gave it to Wilson's brother who has a longer body. Nike can fit comfortably in the 36 inch crate, too. Sometimes, if it is just for a few moments I put them both in the 36 in crate. Whoever goes in first lays down, and the second dog sits. I am not five feet tall and I can carry these crates with little difficulty. Check Chewy's website because their prices are all over the place with a color or larger size costing less???


Mine is already 23 inches at 6 months otherwise I would have gotten the 36 inch one but he still keeps on growing like a weed (44 lbs at 6 months). So I am afraid a smaller one would be too small. As is, he sits and his head hits the top. Though I don't have issues carrying this one either, Already got it on amazon since he starts class on Tuesday.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

AliFenrisMom said:


> Mine is already 23 inches at 6 months otherwise I would have gotten the 36 inch one but he still keeps on growing like a weed (44 lbs at 6 months). So I am afraid a smaller one would be too small. As is, he sits and his head hits the top. Though I don't have issues carrying this one either, Already got it on amazon since he starts class on Tuesday.


I may be cruel (or lazy), but I have a 36" wire crate for my 26.25"/60# boy for use at the training club. He's in it for a max of 2 hours (on and off) for agility training. I also use this crate for trials, which can last all day, depending on the venue. For NACSW nosework I crate in the car in a 36" SUV metal crate. My dream is a larger vehicle that accommodates a larger crate.

I reintroduced the 42" Noz2Noz canvas crate a couple of weeks ago for agility practice, and he escaped last Friday. I think it was an accident, that he leaned against the long mesh side of the crate and the zipper pulled apart (his ID tag was caught on the mesh and detached from his collar). Oh, well. Back to hauling the metal crate for now. I should say that my poodle is most excited when I'm running my second dog in agility, that's when the escape occurred, and there's nothing that I can do to calm him in the crate when I'm in the ring focused on another dog.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

@scooterscout99- I have the same thing with Gracie and Misty when I run the other dogs too- Lily is ok. For class sometimes I just crate in the car if the weather permits. At trials, I put the vocal offender in the car while the other is running so they are not distracting. That means a bit of finagling if they are running close together!


----------



## AliFenrisMom (Sep 14, 2020)

scooterscout99 said:


> I may be cruel (or lazy), but I have a 36" wire crate for my 26.25"/60# boy for use at the training club. He's in it for a max of 2 hours (on and off) for agility training. I also use this crate for trials, which can last all day, depending on the venue. For NACSW nosework I crate in the car in a 36" SUV metal crate. My dream is a larger vehicle that accommodates a larger crate.
> 
> I reintroduced the 42" Noz2Noz canvas crate a couple of weeks ago for agility practice, and he escaped last Friday. I think it was an accident, that he leaned against the long mesh side of the crate and the zipper pulled apart (his ID tag was caught on the mesh and detached from his collar). Oh, well. Back to hauling the metal crate for now. I should say that my poodle is most excited when I'm running my second dog in agility, that's when the escape occurred, and there's nothing that I can do to calm him in the crate when I'm in the ring focused on another dog.


It's not cruel if he fits. I am just insure how big mine will get. His sire is 68 lbs, for all I know he'll end up a 90 bs giant. Fingers crossed it fits in my car because I haven't tested that yet. I have a sedan and my dream is a Subaru Crossover. Someday...


----------

